# New computer - Need to copy files help



## cvfmom (Oct 29, 2002)

I got a new computer for Christmas (yeah!!!)! It is a HP with Vista. My old computer is a HP with Windows XP. I have read about the cable I can buy to transfer data. I need to keep everything running on the old computer so I don't want it to delete anything. Can it do this?? Also, when I copy over the data will it transfer the icons associated with the exe files? I have important programs that I will need to work immediately.

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

cvfmom said:


> I got a new computer for Christmas (yeah!!!)! It is a HP with Vista. My old computer is a HP with Windows XP. I have read about the cable I can buy to transfer data. I need to keep everything running on the old computer so I don't want it to delete anything. Can it do this?? Also, when I copy over the data will it transfer the icons associated with the exe files? I have important programs that I will need to work immediately.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stephanie


Why not just hang your old hard drive in your new computer? If it's a desktop computer you can just install the old hard drive as the secondary drive. Then you can access the files any time you like.

If it's a laptop computer then get an external USB enclosure for the old drive, since you won't be able to mount two hard drives in the laptop. This place has lots of enclosures, and they start inexpensively.

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=405


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

cvfmom said:


> I got a new computer for Christmas (yeah!!!)! It is a HP with Vista. My old computer is a HP with Windows XP. I have read about the cable I can buy to transfer data. I need to keep everything running on the old computer so I don't want it to delete anything. Can it do this?? Also, when I copy over the data will it transfer the icons associated with the exe files? I have important programs that I will need to work immediately.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stephanie


If you are going to keep the old pc running then you may want to network the two pc's. If you have a hi-speed connection, chances are there is a router between your pc and the cable/dsl modem. Most routers have extra lan ports that can utilized for this purpose and there are a large number of websites that show [ame="http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=home+networking+setup&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq="]home networking setup[/ame].

As for the data and "exe files" if you elaborate on what you are referring to then others can help. Many (but not all) programs do not need to be actually re-installed, simply copying over the program folder is sufficient. Most program files and folders can be found on the pc's in the c:\program files folder.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

a crossover cable vs. a straight through data cable is an option to network two pc's that both have LAN cards or onboard LAN ports. no router would be needed...in the case that you only have a modem and no router. that would be much faster than using the parallel ports and the purchased transfer kit. the kits i have seen use a parallel port cable (the printer port...old school...not USB) and some software that helps to transfer the files and programs.

a crossover cable is simply a data cable with two of the wires in different positions. you can network two pc's together to share data or an internet connection by using a crossover cable. other wise you need a router...or the kit.

www.littlewhitedog.com has info on building crossover cables. i built a few here at home.


----------



## cvfmom (Oct 29, 2002)

I would rather not network. I can't put the drive from the old machine into the new because we need to keep that computer working also. We have a home business so both computers will be used alot. I read alot last night about pcmover and belkin's cable, neither seems to be able to do it all. We have alot of programs that we don't have the original cd's because of a flood (aftermath of a hurricane). The "exe" files I am talking about is when you click on an icon and it's tied to "exe" file. I want to be able to do that again. Thanks everyone...any ideas are greatly appreciated. I can see that this is going to be a longgggg weekend.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's microsoft's schtick on migrating from xp to vista:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc748915.aspx

xp and vista both have built in utilities to assist in migrating.

Meloc is right about the crossover cable. You don't need to build one. you can buy one cheap here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Consider this. Buy another hard drive. put it in your old computer as a second hard drive, then clone the main hard drive onto the second one. Then, put the second hard drive into your new computer. There are several cloning apps available, some for free. Here are 5: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/09/05/5-free-apps-to-clone-your-hard-drive/
I've gotten some free with an external Hard drive. Which is the second choice, buy an external hard drive, clone your original hard drive onto it. Although some programs may not run as fast from an external HDD.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

beorning said:


> Here's Microsoft's schtick on migrating from xp to vista:
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc748915.aspx
> 
> ...


 It sure sounds to me like this migrating programs just Move FILES, not the entire Program~! As That is what my IntelliMover Program does, it Moves just Files over to the new machine~! Not the Entire Program with the files intact.
So you would still have to have to Program CDs available to use on the New Machine of Which the person does NOT Have~!
Added:
Am I wrong on this??? As Windows installs programs in several locations on the hard drive, and these migrating and moving CDs and programs can not move the entire Program but only the files? 
As the moving programs can't go and "find" all of the bits and pieces of the original program because it is scattered all over the hard drive in many locations???
But the Files ARE at one location so it can Move Them?~!


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think you're wrong there, AK. I've never needed to transfer programs from one machine to another without either having the original disks to install them on the new box or the ability to download the programs if they were free.

My guess is that it's deliberately difficult because of licensing issues. I know I've had copies of MS Office that were only installable on a maximum of 3 pc's. I'd also guess that the bottom line here is that any critical programs will need to be repurchased.

disk cloning, etcetera would also work.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Without the install disks and with what you're wanting to accomplish, networking seems the most appropriate and simplest solution. Any particular reason for _not_ networking? It would take maybe a few minutes to tackle with cables in hand. If it were just specific files needing to be moved, being both computers would support it, I would suggest a zip drive.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> It sure sounds to me like this migrating programs just Move FILES, not the entire Program~! As That is what my IntelliMover Program does, it Moves just Files over to the new machine~! Not the Entire Program with the files intact.
> So you would still have to have to Program CDs available to use on the New Machine of Which the person does NOT Have~!
> Added:
> Am I wrong on this??? As Windows installs programs in several locations on the hard drive, and these migrating and moving CDs and programs can not move the entire Program but only the files?
> ...



You are correct...I've learned from personal experience!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> a crossover cable vs. a straight through data cable is an option to network two pc's that both have LAN cards or onboard LAN ports. no router would be needed...in the case that you only have a modem and no router.


I think you mean a hub, not a router. While many routers have a 4-port hub integral, the routing functions would be unnecessary for a small LAN. A simple 4-port hub could do the job, and I see those on sale for under $10 at Fry's.

A router is a device that allows computers on one subnet (or IP address range) to communicate with computers on a different subnet. For a small home network, a router would be unnecessary for anything except reaching subnets found on the Internet.

You can network up to 254 computers on a single subnet (IP addresses number 0 through 255, but 0 and 255 are both reserved for use by the network itself, so only the numbers 1 through 254 are available to assign). There should never be an occasion to require more than one subnet on a home network.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

no, i meant a router as someone else had mentioned using one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MELOC said:


> no, i meant a router as someone else had mentioned using one.


Oh yes, I see now that it was explained in post #3.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Just a forewarning - I have a program used in my business that will not function under Vista. I'm going to have to spend a couple hundred bucks to upgrade it to a version that is Vista compatible. 

So I'm guessing not all software will work from XP to Vista.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

zookeeper16 said:


> Just a forewarning - I have a program used in my business that will not function under Vista. I'm going to have to spend a couple hundred bucks to upgrade it to a version that is Vista compatible.
> 
> So I'm guessing not all software will work from XP to Vista.


Have you tried to install as administrator? Right-click on the install application (usually setup.exe) and select Run as Administrator. After installation, try running the application as administrator the same way. Vista handles file and directory permissions differently than XP.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

cvfmom said:


> I got a new computer for Christmas (yeah!!!)! It is a HP with Vista. My old computer is a HP with Windows XP. I need to keep everything running on the old computer so I don't want it to delete anything. Can it do this?? Also, when I copy over the data will it transfer the icons associated with the exe files? I have important programs that I will need to work immediately.


Data is NOT an exe file. You can not move programs, You can move data associated with programs such as documents, databases, but not the programs themself. SO no icons dont go since they only have meaning if you have the same program on both machines. The easy way is to take out the drive from the old computer temporarily mount it in the new computer, Copy over what you need and move the old drive back. If there are only a FEW files then you can simply email them to yourself, send mail on 1 computer read it on another. If you have a web site move it to your web site, but not make the file public then download to a new computer. there are also a few "back disk sites" online they usually have 15 or 30 day trials, backup the files from one machine restore to another.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Data is NOT an exe file. You can not move programs, You can move data associated with programs such as documents, databases, but not the programs themself. SO no icons dont go since they only have meaning if you have the same program on both machines. The easy way is to take out the drive from the old computer temporarily mount it in the new computer, Copy over what you need and move the old drive back. If there are only a FEW files then you can simply email them to yourself, send mail on 1 computer read it on another. If you have a web site move it to your web site, but not make the file public then download to a new computer. there are also a few "back disk sites" online they usually have 15 or 30 day trials, backup the files from one machine restore to another.


AOL (believe it or not! ) has a really good FREE online storage system. YOu just have to create an account with them.....I've been using this for quite some time and have came very trustworthy of Xdrive SADLY, They're closing the GREAT service January 12th.... :Bawling: Time for me to come up with something better to use. If you hurry, you could use xdrive before they close down...but don;t plan on them keeping the files after the 12th!


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Data is NOT an exe file. You can not move programs, You can move data associated with programs such as documents, databases, but not the programs themself. SO no icons dont go since they only have meaning if you have the same program on both machines.


This is not all that correct. Many programs do not actually need to be re-installed and can be simply copied from one pc to another. We have been doing this for many years and it has been quite successful and is also the basis for the work done for many of the portable apps that are around. While the success rate is high, the odd time there will be some programs will need to be installed from a CD.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

aaronwesley94 said:


> AOL (believe it or not! ) has a really good FREE online storage system. YOu just have to create an account with them.....I've been using this for quite some time and have came very trustworthy of Xdrive SADLY, They're closing the GREAT service January 12th.... :Bawling: Time for me to come up with something better to use. If you hurry, you could use xdrive before they close down...but don;t plan on them keeping the files after the 12th!


Although I am not all that fond of online backup sites for a number of reasons, many of our clients use Mozy (usual disclaimers apply). Mozy has a free 2GB service and the paid subscriptions are very reasonable.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Karihwanoron said:


> Although I am not all that fond of online backup sites for a number of reasons, many of our clients use Mozy (usual disclaimers apply). Mozy has a free 2GB service and the paid subscriptions are very reasonable.


Not to hijack the thread, but thank you for this information! Their prices are reasonable, as you said, so I might just switch to this company after the 12th. Once again, thanks!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Karihwanoron said:


> This is not all that correct. Many programs do not actually need to be re-installed and can be simply copied from one pc to another. We have been doing this for many years and it has been quite successful and is also the basis for the work done for many of the portable apps that are around. While the success rate is high, the odd time there will be some programs will need to be installed from a CD.


While portable apps is an exception. Most programs installed on an XP machine will need to be reloaded. A few old dos and windows 3 programs will move but most Xp specific program will require a reload.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> While portable apps is an exception. Most programs installed on an XP machine will need to be reloaded. A few old dos and windows 3 programs will move but most Xp specific program will require a reload.


I don't know what world you live in where DOS and Windows 3 programs are still very much in use, but you believe what you want. 

We have an internal list of over 70 major applications that do not require to be re-installed. These apps are found on 95% of home and small business pc's in our client supported base of approx 10,000 separate pc's across North America and world. We are very successful in our work with this and saves an extraordinary amount of time and resources as most people do not have install CD's or know where they are when they are needed.

Anyways lets not hijack the original posters questions any further...any further comments on this, you can PM me.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Karihwanoron said:


> I don't know what world you live in where DOS and Windows 3 programs are still very much in use, but you believe what you want.


You apparently dont read this form much. This issue is always coming up here, there are a number of people who still have win3.11 or win95/98 boxes that are just now moving up to new machines. 



> We have an internal list of over 70 major applications that do not require to be re-installed.


Would you like to share a few?


----------

